

Afterlife exists says top brain surgeon - stfu
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/9597345/Afterlife-exists-says-top-brain-surgeon.html

======
mooism2
Blogspam. Original article:
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/10/07/proof-of-
he...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/10/07/proof-of-heaven-a-
doctor-s-experience-with-the-afterlife.html)

They might as well headline a story “Aliens exist, says top plumber”.

